
The Clockwork City - DanielRibeiro
http://www.digitalurban.org/2011/07/clockwork-city.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FEYWY+(Digital+Urban)
======
breckinloggins
Neat concept. I can see one problem, though...

It appears the rings are organized by urban function... parks on one ring,
industrial on another, etc. Let's say I'm at my house and I want to go to my
friend's house on the opposite side of the residential ring. Then what?

~~~
klez
It's explained in the video. You go to the office ring, wait for a quarter
rotation, meanwhile the residential ring has rotated towards you, then go back
to the residential ring.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
They called it "Double Switch". It appers on 1:35 on the video[1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HrPGfn47t0&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HrPGfn47t0&feature=player_embedded#at=95)

